
A cure for cancer, Alzheimer’s, depression? FDA smacks down wild CBD claims - dfeojm-zlib
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/07/a-cure-for-cancer-alzheimers-depression-fda-smacks-down-wild-cbd-claims/
======
dfeojm-zlib
CBD is great... as long as you can trust/verify what you're getting.

Personally, I buy 100% CBD isolate from a reputable mfgr that proves their
product's purity with a mass spec plot. Then, I add it to a high oleic food-
grade oil to make a sublingual tincture of _known_ dosage. Rubbing a tiny
amount of CBD on the skin is purely placebo effect, and such products should
be banned because they're fraudulent.

~~~
fetus8
And what benefits do you get from buying 100% CBD isolate and mixing it with
high oleic food-grade oils and ingesting said tinctures? I'm genuinely
curious.

------
tomohawk
We have a dog who is 13. We have him a good quality cbd pill for general
inflamation and anxiety. Very good results.

